

Diet.js - A tiny, fast and modular Node.js web framework. (just 335 lines) - adamfsh
http://dietjs.com/

======
adamfsh
Diet is a tiny, fast and modular node.js web framework. Good for making fast &
scalable apps and apis.

\- [https://github.com/adamhalasz/diet](https://github.com/adamhalasz/diet) \-
[https://www.npmjs.org/package/diet](https://www.npmjs.org/package/diet)

------
ahmad-ibrahim
this is simply amazing

~~~
adamfsh
thanks a lot! let me know if you have any questions ^_^

